# Questions on body bushings



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
before I start to do some rust removal and paint job: Is there a way to change the body bushings (the rubber things that connect frame and chassis) without lifting off the chassis completely? I would like to avoid to disassemble the engine and everything for a complete frame-off resto.

Another question, please see picture attached. The metal bar that connects from to gearbox, how is this called in English? Does anyone know where to get a replacement from? I scanned the 'usual suspects' (NPD, Rockauto, OPGI) but could not spot it (maybe because I dont know the right name...)

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DT-Fan said:


> Hi,
> before I start to do some rust removal and paint job: Is there a way to change the body bushings (the rubber things that connect frame and chassis) without lifting off the chassis completely? I would like to avoid to disassemble the engine and everything for a complete frame-off resto.
> 
> Another question, please see picture attached. The metal bar that connects from to gearbox, how is this called in English? Does anyone know where to get a replacement from? I scanned the 'usual suspects' (NPD, Rockauto, OPGI) but could not spot it (maybe because I dont know the right name...)
> ...



Yes, you can replace the body mounts without pulling the entire body off the frame. It can be a little difficult as the body bolts are old and rusted and can be a problem. This has been covered in the past and you should be able to read through several of the procedures done by other members and their cars. In the upper right of this page you will see "Google Custom Search." Type in body mounts or frame bushing replacement and see what shows up. Lot of good info that should help and answer your question.

On the photo - appears you have a convertible. The part you are seeking is simply called the transmission crossmember. Often the "ears" on the end will rust away or parts of the ends will rust away. It would be best to take the crossmember to a fabrication/welding shop and have them weld new metal on to the crossmember ends to save the original. 

If you get an aftermarket not original crossmember it may not fit correctly and then you can have problems with things like the transmission mount not correct or it could even change the angle of the drivetrain and then you can get vibration problems. You could find an original, but from what we all hear, it will be very expensive to ship to Germany. So I would try to save the one you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your answer, PontiacJim. In fact the crossmember looks much better than the rubbers underneath it.
I searched for the keywords and read most of the results.
In some threads, e.g. https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/replacing-body-mounts-help-26239/ 2nd post they refer to a '2x6' - I guess that is a plate of a certain size?


----------

